# My New MAC Collection *pics*



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 23, 2009)

So heres pictures of my filled up train case well its not completley full but it has all the stuff in it I've bought over the last month I haven't put my older MAC stuff in here yet but heres my traincase. I haven't even used any of my new stuff I know some of you are gasping right now like what you haven't used any of your new make up. I'm a stay at home mommy so I don't wear make up unless I'm going out... Hoping to start a new job next week so then I can put my make up to use.







My new shadows 
Sweetie Cakes Palette 
- Almond Icing
- Gateaux
- Sugar Blue
- Demi Sweet

Shadow Pots 
- Inuendo 
- Henna
- Silver Ring 
- Pandamonium 
- Illegal Cargo 






Shadestick in Beige-ing
Paint Pot in Rollickin 
Mineralize Eyeshadow Duo Bright Side / Gallery Gal 






Heatherette Trio 1 & 2 






Plushglass Wildy Lush 
Powder Blush Honour





2 Powder Puffs
Hello Kitty Pressed Powder Tahitian Sand
Hello Kitty Pressed Powder Pretty Baby 






Wipes 
Charged Water 

If anyone would like to see items out of box let me know Thank you's are appreciated and will be returned!


----------



## xmoonlightx (Aug 23, 2009)

Mould you mind doing a swatch of the Shadestick in Beige-ing, for me? I can enver find one that seems true to color, my friend had one and always trys to find one for me but she alwyas says they don't look right... 

Also if you could do a review on the charged water or how you like it. What exactly is it and how do you use it? I've only ever seen fix + and I'm not exactly sure I would need both...

Thanks so much!!!

Moonlight


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 23, 2009)

Great collection!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great collection! I like your Sweetie Cakes Quad!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmoonlightx* 

 
_Mould you mind doing a swatch of the Shadestick in Beige-ing, for me? I can enver find one that seems true to color, my friend had one and always trys to find one for me but she alwyas says they don't look right... 

Also if you could do a review on the charged water or how you like it. What exactly is it and how do you use it? I've only ever seen fix + and I'm not exactly sure I would need both...

Thanks so much!!!

Moonlight_

 
Charged water is a hydrating mist so it helps keep the skin moisturized much more conveinent than rubbing a lotion in every day I use to use clinique dramtically different lotion and switched over to the charged water. 

Heres the swatches for beige-ing one photo was taken under light without flash the other with flash its not a good color by its self unless your not looking for something to noticable but Its good to use under the brow as a highlight or to use as a shadow base. 






Flash 






No Flash


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 24, 2009)

really nice collection


----------



## nunu (Aug 24, 2009)

Lovely collection!


----------

